# اطروحة فى موضوع محطات تحلية المياة وازالة الملوحة



## softchem (11 مايو 2006)

هذة اطروحة تتضمن تحليل ودراسة محطة تحلية المياة


----------



## الجمزاوي (11 مايو 2006)

اطروحة قيمة ومفيدة ومرجع اساسي للعاملين في هذا القطاع
تحياتي وشكرا.


----------



## ionic bond (13 مايو 2006)

شكراً لك اخي


----------



## عبدالله الحسن (14 مايو 2006)

موضوع مهم و ان شاء الله تحصل الاستفاده منه


----------



## المهندس منير (17 مايو 2006)

ان مهندس كيمياوي واعمل في مجال المعالجة المياة واي شيء ان مستعد على الرد


----------



## المهندس منير (17 مايو 2006)

الدية خبرة لا تقل عن خمسة سنوات في هذ المجال وهذا البريد الكتروني muneer20112012***********


----------



## المطوري (17 مايو 2006)

شكرا لكل المهندسين المساهمين في انجاح هذا المنتدى وبارك الله فيهم على هذا الجهد
و يعطيكم العافية


----------



## عثمان الحداد (18 مايو 2006)

*لمزيد من المعلومات*

الموضوع مهم جدا واتمنى ان يلقى مزيدا من الاهتمام واعمل الان على بحث مماثل:81:


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (5 يونيو 2006)

الاخ عثمان الحداد
تحية طيبة
انا اخوك من السودان ومهتم جدا بموضوع تحلية المياه, والان انا اقرأ وابحث كثيرا فى هذا الموضوعو حيث أننى بصدد اعداد مقترح للدكتوراة( Proposal) فارجو مساعدتى , وسوف اكون ممتنا لك بذلك.
ارجو مراسلتى على البريد الالكترونى:
abubakrmstf*Yahoo>com


----------



## عثمان الحداد (10 يونيو 2006)

[frame="13 70"] 
[glow="ccff33"] 
الاخ ابوبكر
معاي معلومات كتيييره عن الماء وتحليته بس اديني اسبوع واحد وحتلقاها نزلت في الموقع ان شاء الله 
[/glow]
[/frame].


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (10 يونيو 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ولكم منى ألف شكر*

الأخ الفاضل عثمان والأخوة في ادارة الملتقى[frame="13 80"] 

تحية طيبة - السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكركم جزيل الشكر على الاستجابة السريعة والتى هى دليل على أصالة معدنكم.
الاخ عثمان:
أنا فى انتظارك,وجزاك الله ألف خير.
(أرجو مراسلتى على البريد الالكترونى ما أمكن ذلك).
وأسف جدا جدا على الازعاج...
[/frame]


----------



## مهندس مقيم (16 يونيو 2006)

في حال احتجت معلومات عن اجهزة التحلية واجهزة فحص المياه استخدم هذا الموقع
www.lamotte.com
هذا الموقع يوفر جميع المعلومات حول اجهزة فحص المياه وتنقيتها


----------



## المهندس منير (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مير معكم في اي شيئ بخصوص الماء


----------



## haadi (4 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين يا أصحاب...


----------



## ابو حمد_ابو حمد (6 يوليو 2006)

يعطيكم العافية يا شباب


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هالاطروحه المفيده


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (16 أغسطس 2006)

*محطات تحلية المياه*

باك الله فيك

مع التقدير


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## امجد الموفق (8 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقكم الله شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهند عبد المهدي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks for this information


----------



## المهندسة السعدي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس منير قال:


> ان مهندس كيمياوي واعمل في مجال المعالجة المياة واي شيء ان مستعد على الرد


 
ارجوك اخي اني بحثي عن تحلية المياه بالطافة الشمسية وارجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندس عضوي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هالاطروحه المفيده*​


----------



## العراقي المبدع (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا على الاطروحة*


----------



## آمال الماضي والحاض (1 أغسطس 2012)

سلام أخي
هل يمكن أن تساعدني في معرفة طرق المفاضلة بين محطات التحلية........نحن من الناحية الاقتصادية نعتمد على التكاليف لكن أنتم كمختصين في مجال الهندسة على ماذا تعتمدون في إختيار طرق التحلية الملائمة.........أفيدوني وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## آمال الماضي والحاض (1 أغسطس 2012)

سلام أخي.......هل لديك إطلاع على واقع تحلية المياه في المملكة العربية السعودية....وماهي طرق التحلية الرئيسية المستخدمة هناك


----------



## آمال الماضي والحاض (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا جزيلا على الأطروحة


----------

